# Aluminum Poling Skiff Design



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

It's been a long time since I've shared some of my fishing and skiff adventures on 2cool. I've been dreaming of designing and building an aluminum poling skiff capable of "No Hull Slap" for quite a while. Confident hull slap is a by-product of design and not materials below is what was developed. 

This skiff is a simple proto-type to test the build/design and with some strategic partners it looks like this idea just might make it to market. Don't jump to thread conclusions I've already contacted Mont and will be sponsoring/supporting 2Cool as this venture continues. 

The skiff is a remake of my one-off composite skiff, redesigned for aluminum fabrication. I've also made some additional features that help the skiff run better on plane. The skiff is quiet, poles great and will be a good fit for the alloy fisherman lovers and needs.

I'll be posting the proto-type on the classified this week. We'll be building some different production models and will be keeping the 2cool family notified.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*more pics*

more pics...


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks great whats the hull cost?


----------



## jorgepease (Apr 14, 2011)

its a nice boat... what are the advantages over fiberglass? cost? weight? strength? durability?


----------



## DannyR (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

I like all that cockpit and deck area!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks really good Brian!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Good job brian. Keep in touch

Chris C


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Website? Been looking at poling skiffs and have run aluminum since 1980. Very interested.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys.

As for advantages over composite. It's all in the eye of the fisherman. Ruggedness, bottom toughness, custom layout options, and prices depending on the owners rigging needs is the main eye catcher. These skiffs are built with one piece machine cut decks along with other parts machine cut from CAD drawings. I'm not going to go into too much detail of what customers have been asking for but would rather show as boats are getting built.

As for the price the proto-type will be listed in the low $20K's as it's rigged with a new 50 hp Tohatsu short shaft, custom Stainless Prop , Majic Tilt aluminum trailer, two tone hull color, blacked out powder coat platforms with machined seadek pads, lightweight battery and safe-floor cockpit flooring. These are not high quantity Arkansas production aluminum boats sold with poling platforms marketed as poling skiffs. But built here on the Gulf Coast by fisherman and aluminum fabricators who put time on the water.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

BayRat - Our website will be launched soon. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Good luck Buddy, I know the amount of time you've put into this, I hope it's a huge success.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> Good luck Buddy, I know the amount of time you've put into this, I hope it's a huge success.


Thanks Sir.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks good Brian, should fit nicely into the Ultra market. And very tough boat to boot.
Two thumbs up.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope to get a ride in one of those someday, maybe get one for a second, or find a friend to get one, bet it poles easy! Good luck!


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*aluminum*

Any plans for a 17ft with steering ?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Looks great. If you want to get a Website up quick, call Joe at QuantumWebDesigns. His site has some examples of pages done for other clients. Probably less than $200. http://quantumwebdesigners.com/website_portfolio.htm


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Bluwave1 said:


> Any plans for a 17ft with steering ?


Center console, side console, tiller model, small towers for running down south, flat transom, recessed transom, scooter decks, walk-around gunnels, tunnel, non-tunnel, 40-70 hp's outboards, 35-65 hp mud motors, powder coat platforms, anodized platforms, hydraulic jackplate, no jackplate, 15-35 gallon bow mounted fuel cells, livewell, no livewell, dry storage, or no bulkhead storage, etc etc.

Sky's the limit.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice. I saw this boat a couple weeks ago at the Fat Boys ramp. Very clean and very cool.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Subscribing, very interested in what is to come. This style of boat exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome looking boat. Curious to see what comes up next as well.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Very cool concept and love the layout of that. 

Kind of off topic but I followed your nano skiff build thread for a long time over on microskiff. Whatever happened to that build? Any chances you'd be willing to share the table of offsets for that build or possibly even sell plans for that one?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Southpaw,

The Nano build was finished and turned out great. So great it might be our first composite mold to be made. For a skiff that two people can lift and put in the back of a truck bed it's very stable and super shallow.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

bslittle79 said:


> Southpaw,
> 
> The Nano build was finished and turned out great. So great it might be our first composite mold to be made. For a skiff that two people can lift and put in the back of a truck bed it's very stable and super shallow.


Don't want to derail this thread but any pictures of the final product? That was an awesome concept for a skiff


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Nice looking ride*

Brian I like the design and concept ... Would make a real nice duck hunting boat and or second boat to be incognito in on pre-fishing days !!

Just as a side note .. You need to draw a funky looking beard or goat on your Avatar  HAHAHAHA

When you want to come test one of those bad boys on Sabine give me a call !!

Freddy


----------

